# Motorola Atrix in India



## Soumik (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi All, just saw this in Univercell India. Is this anything to go by? Is it really coming to india? 

Check this link : Motorola Atrix

PS: Didnt know where to post this query, so started a new thread.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 6, 2011)

I dont think its coming here so fast. Its 4g and we have hardly made a transition to 3g.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 6, 2011)

we can have a 3G Atrix. made for India.


----------



## Soumik (Mar 6, 2011)

I know its 4G, but it will surely be a 3G version landing in India(if at all).  But what i am thinking is, is univercell's site believable? i mean does it mean that the phone actually nearing its release in india? or is it just to generate excitement?


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 6, 2011)

Infibeam has listed the Nexus S for about 2-months from now. It is still "coming soon". I don't think India will get Atrix anytime. It is still not up for sale in Europe until now.


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 6, 2011)

Atrix is being launched for Verizon, which is a CDMA network. Atrix does not have a Sim Card slot. Not for India... I doubt if it would be ever launched outside the US.

Droix X was Motorola's leading phone... but its still not in India... because just like Atrix, it is also a Verizon phone...


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 6, 2011)

^^ Uhhm!

Atrix is an AT&T exclusive phone & not Verizon. And AT&T is GSM.


----------



## Soumik (Mar 6, 2011)

@pauldmps - Its exclusively for AT&T only for now. Its gonna release pretty soon all over the world.(which probably is a non 4G version) Atrix - GSM Arena 
@AndroidFan - You probably mean Droid X for Verizon. That is a CDMA phone and certainly in india no one uses that high end cdma phone... not that i know of anyways. But Atrix is certainly a GSM phone with both 4G and non 4G versions(coming up).


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 6, 2011)

Still I don't think it to be released in India. Even if it is released here, the price will be exorbitant. Remember that we are a third-world country for them. Having an Indian CEO, however, might help in this case.

Again I am more interested on the Nexus S which is still in "coming soon" status.


----------



## Soumik (Mar 6, 2011)

Thats true. I actually thought it was available somewhere.. but really its not present in any of the online shops yet...(nexus s) 
I think that if atrix gets released it wouldnt be at a totally unacceptable price but whether or not it will get released is seriously doubtful.
Plea : Mr.Jha... please bring ur flagship to india togather with rest of the world!!!


----------



## Soumik (Apr 5, 2011)

Motorola ATRIX Price In India: Buy Motorola ATRIX: Price, Reviews: Flipkart Mobiles
You guys believe flipkart rite. I know i do. Thay are saying that its coming soon, its definitely coming soon then...


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 5, 2011)

I do believe Flipkart but this is not what the do usually. They usually put phones on pre-order than on coming soon status.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah.. probably they havent got any confirmed sources to get the phone from. Once they get it, they would put the price. Or may be waiting for the official go ahead from Motorola.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 6, 2011)

^^ non 4G version for sure. maybe coming after a month or so.


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 6, 2011)

Sam said:


> ^^ non 4G version for sure. maybe coming after a month or so.



That's good. 4G is a big battery hog as I've heard.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 6, 2011)

^^ so ships with a 1900mah+ battery.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 6, 2011)

You need to have a 4G network to run a phone in 4G mode rite? Where in India do we get 4G? Heck, we dont even have proper 3G. So, why bother if it has 4G or not. It will probably have 4G network capability, but it will just for show in India.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 6, 2011)

Its on the 850 band which is not supported by the service providers here.  3g wont work but voice calls would.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 6, 2011)

^^ meaning? 3G wont work on it? Its gonna act like a 2G phone in India?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 7, 2011)

^^yep.Spectrums assigned are different. But if you can flash a gsm rom onto it it may workl.


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 7, 2011)

^^ I don't think that they will launch it that way. The manufacturer will fix that before launching it in India.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 7, 2011)

The GSM version AFAIK is dubbed the Droid Bionic.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 7, 2011)

^^ droid bionic is a 4.5" mobile & is CDMA, not gsm.

Edit: 4.3", not 4.5.


----------

